# Other people wines



## Wade E (Jun 24, 2010)

Just popped the cork on Dan's (RunningWolf) Isabella, this stuff is very nice! I liked the Rhubarba little better which was just totally awesome IMO and my wife agreed. She is sleeping right now but Im sure she'll like this one also as she tends to have a taste in wine like me when it comes to white wines. I like them a little more acidic then most and these 2 fit right into that category. I think Im going to have to make the trip to Walkers fruit basket and grab a few of these juices. Great job again Dan!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks Wade. You'll have to let me know if you go. They are about an hour from me. I have10 gallons of rhubarb and five strawberry going right now. I will blend five gallons of each when they are ready. I'll be sure to save you a bottle for xmas. I still have to figure out how to cold stablize. I am not going to carry the carboys up from the basement to do it. I do have a kegerator (I can hear it now) I am not using. Maybe I'll try using that.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 24, 2010)

Pump it upstairs with the vacuum pump!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 24, 2010)

wade said:


> Pump it upstairs with the vacuum pump!





Actually I have an electric transfer pump I have never used I would like to sell. http://www.thevintageshop.ca/documents/super%20transfer%20pump_with%20pictures_updated_nov%202309.pdf


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 27, 2010)

Friday NightI shared a bottle of Cabernet Sauvignon with Doug (FFEMT) when he was in town that was produced by DJ Rockin Steve. We each had a glass but not being a person that likes dry wine this was not a favorite of mine. Doug enjoyed it. Tonight I had guests over for dinner who enjoy dry wine and I gave them and they really raved about it. I also had a bottle of commercial wine of the same kind I was marinating steaks in and they compared the two of them and liked Steves much better. With our steak dinner I had a glass of Elderberry wine Julie made and it was out of this world! It was pretty cool to share wines of friends tonight to show what others are making and they were loved my all.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 28, 2010)

I too have had Julie's Elderberry and liked it better then mine as I over sweetened mine a bit. Hers was awesome and along with that she also gave me a bottle of second run Elderberry (blush) that I have not opened yet so looking forward to that in the future.


----------



## Bartman (Jun 28, 2010)

How do you deal with the uncomfortable situation of tasting a wine someone has really tried hard to make, but it just isn't good, or is even undrinkable? With them looking at you expectantly, what do you say?
Short of spitting it out, should you discuss the making of it to try to figure out what went wrong? Do you smile and say "great" anyway? Should you try to be gently constructive in advising what to do differently, or just lie through your teeth?

Does it make a difference if it's family or a friend? Obviously, spouses had better be brutally honest (mine has no trouble with that!) before you embarrass yourself to others.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 28, 2010)

Bart I want people to be dead honest with me (they like it or die..LOL). Really I would hate to have something that was bad and then be giving it out to many others. Once that happens you have a reputation for bad wine. You have to deal with every personality in a different way. How did they feel about your wine? Invite them over to make some with you.


----------



## fivebk (Jun 28, 2010)

I always tell everyone to be honest with me. If I have them taste something and they like or dislike it I need to know why as a winemaker so I can either make it the same way again or try to improve the wine the next go around. Also I keep in mind that everyones taste in wine differs

BOB


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 28, 2010)

Dan, I believe DJRockinSteves was a Sanjovies (sp). I often toy with the comments above and wonder if people are being honest. My wife, if she doesn't like it tells me straight out then then we work to try and improve before it gets to bottleing. 


We made a few Island Mist kits and up the ABV slightly. They turned out well in my opinion and the wife was happy with them also. I would hope others that try a wine would be honest. If you don't like it let me know, if its not your style of wine thats one thing but if there is something off with the wine, I need to know for future batches.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 28, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> Dan, I believe DJRockinSteves was a Sanjovies (sp). I often toy with the comments above and wonder if people are being honest. My wife, if she doesn't like it tells me straight out then then we work to try and improve before it gets to bottleing.
> 
> 
> We made a few Island Mist kits and up the ABV slightly. They turned out well in my opinion and the wife was happy with them also. I would hope others that try a wine would be honest. If you don't like it let me know, if its not your style of wine thats one thing but if there is something off with the wine, I need to know for future batches.









Doug I talked tp Steve today and you're correct. The label had gotten wet and the Sa was the only thing I could make out and gussed at it. Either way it was a very dry wine that my friends enjoyed very much. Myself I am a semi dry person right now.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 18, 2010)

Just had 2 glasses of Appleman's St Pepin. I thought it was very nice as did my wife. It has a lot of grapefruit flavor if you ask me without being very tart or puckering as a grapefruit would. Very nice citrus nose. It also had a little spiciness to it which would let it pair with some Thai food. I also popped Julies Elderberry Blush a few days ago which I thought I added here but guess I only did the other forum. This was one of the best blushes Ive ever had and this was a second run wine so it just goes to show you yo can get a few batches out of these strong flavored fruits which makes them worth the picking all the more. Nice job Julie!


----------



## AlFulchino (Jul 18, 2010)

NICE TO HEAR`!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 26, 2011)

Just opened Dragonmasters Beauty-berry wine. Very nice aroma coming from it. Not as much taste as I expected from the aroma coming from it but very nice and very different. I think a little bit of sweetening would bring it out more but very nice as is.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 26, 2011)

After a glass of that I put that in the fridge and felt like opening another that Ive been dying to try! Goodfella's Peach Port. Popped it open and there was a nice fragrant peach slapping me in the face. Let me tell you this stuff is smooth, toooo smooth for 19.5 abv!!!! I was actually sipping it thinking his math was off for a few minutes when all the sudden my brain said the math was right!!! OOOKKK, 19.5% it is!!!!! The malt extract in this really did what it was supposed to do which is create much more mouth feel while smoothing out any harshness from a higher abv.


----------



## Waldo (Feb 27, 2011)

I've had his Peach Port too and it is really awecome !!


----------



## Goodfella (Feb 27, 2011)

THANK YOU very much guys. I am sending a bottle to the winemaker competition this year.


The sweetness really does cover the burn nicely. I tasted some before I sweetened it.... and it was rocket fuel.


I am very glad you guys liked it.


Joel


----------



## Wade E (Feb 27, 2011)

Its actually not very sweet at all and thats what is astonishing. Its not what I expected at all, its much more!!! If you dont take a gold with that then Im absolutely sure these comps are a bunch of bull!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goodfella (Feb 27, 2011)

I HOPE YOU ARE CORRECT!!!


I cant tell you how cool I think it would be to win a medal at the competition.....


----------



## Goodfella (May 27, 2011)

Wade said:


> Its actually not very sweet at all and thats what is astonishing. Its not what I expected at all, its much more!!! If you dont take a gold with that then Im absolutely sure these comps are a bunch of bull!!!!!!!!!!!!










Well guys.... They didnt like my Peach Port very much at the competition. No medals. and not even very good reviews.


I am a little suprised. Everyone seems to like it, or at least they tell me they do. haha


Oh well..... life goes on


----------



## Scott (May 27, 2011)

Goodfella said:


> Wade said:
> 
> 
> > Its actually not very sweet at all and thats what is astonishing. Its not what I expected at all, its much more!!! If you dont take a gold with that then Im absolutely sure these comps are a bunch of bull!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...










Do you like it??? That is the reason for making it. 


Some don't like my dandelion but I do.


As you say, life goes on!


----------



## Runningwolf (May 27, 2011)

Hey Goodfella I'm with you. I sent a couple ice wines to a competion out in California last Fall I got a gold Medal for. I sent the same ones to Winemakers Competion and the only thingI got was bad reivews. I also got several golds in local competions and and first runner up for best of show. 
I also talked to another person who entered 6 wines and his best didn't place but the others he didn't expect much did.


----------



## Wade E (May 27, 2011)

Its why Ill never enter into that competition. I only enter locally and even that is only because the entrance fee covers a real good dinner at a nice place and lots of good friends to drink with. And even with all that its much cheaper!!!!


----------



## grapeman (May 28, 2011)

Last year was the last year I could enter Winemaker's competition. I sent in $300 worth of entry fees and got two medals out of 12. The year before I got 6 out of 8 entries. I'm not sure what is up, but I have spoken with one of the judges that is a good friend of mine. Even he was dumbfounded by the other judges evaluations of wines. I haven't entered any of my wines since going pro in anything. Eventually I will. You put a few medals in the tasting room, even if from a prior year, and many people buy those wines- just because it got a medal of some sort.


----------

